# Self-employed / Out of Country Online Income



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,

I tried searching but didn't see anything though I'm a little surprised. So I'm asking here.

If all your income is from Out of Country..

I know how it works in a few other countries. You're basically a business even if you're Sole Proprietor. Register as such and pay taxes as one. That's fine once you are all in but it's a difficult to figure out what to do for an extended visit.
China doesn't seem to be as simple as this though, and I'm not clear on what the options are.

Lets say you were not yet positive you were going to stay. What Visa would you get or how would you start your stay in China?

If you then decided to try and stay and get residency. What then?

Thank you


----------



## Sidicas (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the Z Visa requires that you work inside the country for a company inside of China. If you're not hired by a legit Chinese company, you're not going to be able to meet the requirements for a Z Visa.. So the best and easiest Visa to get would be a tourist Visa. Make sure you get it in your home country as it'll likely be cheaper and give you a longer stay. When I get my Visas from Hong Kong, they cost 3x as much, 30-day stay, mulitple entry, and expire every 6 months. Compared to getting it in New York where I could get Multiple entry, 30-day per entry stay, 1 year Visas for cheap.


----------

